# 36 years ago today



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

he's good, no doubt about it.
but i'll see your gordon and raise you a bobby hatfield/righteous brothers--




(ya gotta love that sport coat, too.)


----------

